# Our Extreme is finally here.



## Melissa (Oct 16, 2012)

So after waiting and waiting our extreme has arrived. It looks to me like he is from a pretty recent clutch. Hopefully he is a he we will know eventually I guess here are a few pics he hasn't been home but maybe 20 mins in these pics.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

That's really cool, she's so cute! But mine doesn't have any green left on her


----------



## Melissa (Oct 16, 2012)

YA he/she doesn't look as green when your holding it, but my camera picked up every bit of it lol. Maybe ours is younger and so it has green still no idea lol. He doesn't want to eat yet but hopefully soon. What are you feeding yours?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

Ground turkey mixed with beef liver mixed with a bit of egg and calcium without d3 
She stared at it for about 10 minutes licking it to death, but she took 5 good bites and walked away.


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 16, 2012)

Once he/she eats I will be glad right now just needs to calm down.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 16, 2012)

what was the time that he called you at?


----------



## Melissa (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh not even sure, I think Sunday it was maybe 2ish? Monday like 5ish cental.


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 16, 2012)

So cute! I'm glad you got it


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 16, 2012)

Melissa said:


> So after waiting and waiting our extreme has arrived. It looks to me like he is from a pretty recent clutch. Hopefully he is a he we will know eventually I guess here are a few pics he hasn't been home but maybe 20 mins in these pics.



Kongratz!!!


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## k1ngph1l (Oct 16, 2012)

It is probably from the same clutch as mine. Probably only about 6-7 weeks old right now. But I have been feeding mine like crazy so he looks way bigger than yours already lol


Does your extreme have the v under his neck?


----------



## Melissa (Oct 17, 2012)

I HIGHLY doubt it is much over 3 weeks if that. It has a lot of green on it and is about 8 inches in length to the tip of its tail and is a little bigger around than my thumb. So don't think it is from your clucth. I have not looked for a v under his neck but I will once he is calmer.


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 17, 2012)

Not all Extremes have the "V". It is not an Extreme only trait. My red has the "V".


----------



## Melissa (Oct 17, 2012)

So is there any for sure way to tell if my baby is an extreme or is it more wait and see?


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 17, 2012)

Melissa said:


> So is there any for sure way to tell if my baby is an extreme or is it more wait and see?



Check out the Extreme Tegu sub forum on here. There's some differences and pictures explained on there but I still kant tell the difference. Lol! Gotta trust your breeder or where you get your tegu from. Either way, you got a nice tegu, import, extreme or normal.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes very pretty, we just pay for quality healthy animals, or a name? Just think about that, I love my little guy, no matter were he came from.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 17, 2012)

Ya not sure what I got lol, he is still not wanting to eat today but not forcing the issue, maybe tomorrow lol.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I forget...are you trying meat or crickets? I ask because when I got niles he didn't eat anything then he ate like a pig...but i think at the pet store he had been fed crickets not meat, so needed that 'wiggle ' stimulation to want to eat. I did offer him crickets as a treat the other day and he downed like 18 of them...he has been eating less and less meat for me now.I'm almost thinking it's nearing hibernation time...so perhaps that is what the babies are doing too? Eating less because planning on a long winter's nap... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> I forget...are you trying meat or crickets? I ask because when I got niles he didn't eat anything then he ate like a pig...but i think at the pet store he had been fed crickets not meat, so needed that 'wiggle ' stimulation to want to eat. I did offer him crickets as a treat the other day and he downed like 18 of them...he has been eating less and less meat for me now.I'm almost thinking it's nearing hibernation time...so perhaps that is what the babies are doing too? Eating less because planning on a long winter's nap...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Idk because mine ate turkey yesterday and destroyed a pinky today.. Lol not very active tho has been sleeping a lot, kinda weird how he would just crawl and fall asleep after about 4 feet of walking, slept all day under the rock really.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 17, 2012)

Well we offered him turkey and I offered him a few crickets, he just goes back under his rock and goes to sleep. He hasn't been very active just wants to sleep.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

Melissa said:


> Well we offered him turkey and I offered him a few crickets, he just goes back under his rock and goes to sleep. He hasn't been very active just wants to sleep.



Mine just wants to sleep on his heat rock, then sleeps in his hide, kinda worrying me. I hope it's only stress at a young age, she has to be only 3 to 4 weeks old.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 17, 2012)

Ya I am thinking ours is really young also. hopefully he starts eating soon so I can stop worrying lol.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol mine ate yesterday and today, try mixing his food with water and wetting everything he eats both my tegus won't eat without water mixed on it.. And my baby ate a pinky and 7 mill worms today, and violently at that.. Just give it a try and let me know.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Niles is older...over 18 inches.and has recently been 'slowing down '.refusing food.just wants to be held, bask, or sleep in a burrow. I just figure is like my snakes who slow down feeding in winter? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I guess over her in Texas it never cools down


----------



## Melissa (Oct 17, 2012)

You know looking at the pics of Normal b/w tegu babies I am seriously thinking we only got half our money worth lol....


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

I AM to but I'm going to wait a few sheds befor a make any assumptions, but you know they are good looking tegus they have a a ton of white to pop out later in life. Mine has a lot of whit all over but it still has its first shed blocking it, as soon as she sheds ill take a picture.


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 18, 2012)

Some Extremes finish out looking like normals and some normals end up looking like what people feel an Extreme is supossed to look like. It's a locality not a different breed all together. I've seen some real high white normals that have even fooled a trained eye into thinking it was an Extreme. As long as you guys are happy with them and they are healthy is all that matters. Although, I do understand you paid for an Extreme and want what you paid for but that's where trusting your breeder comes in. Funny though, mine looks just like yours and no one talked about it looking like a normal... Or about it being an import...


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't understand the people on here sometimes lol


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 18, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> I don't understand the people on here sometimes lol



Remember, 90% of these forums out here are the bathroom walls of the world wide web. If something is written on it, someone will believe its true. Lol. Just gotta filter through the bull krap is all. It's like WWE and National Geographic all rolled into one. Lol! Entertaining and educational, what more could you ask for???


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha but I like to hear all the experience people are having, just it's crazy how happy some on can be then get shot down so fast lol. I'm just happy to have my little one I don't care if he isn't an exstream, "which I think he is" I'm just happy to have my tegu and a healthy one at that.


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 18, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> Hahaha but I like to hear all the experience people are having, just it's crazy how happy some on can be then get shot down so fast lol. I'm just happy to have my little one I don't care if he isn't an exstream, "which I think he is" I'm just happy to have my tegu and a healthy one at that.



And there you have it sports fans! Spoken like a true pet lover... Amen.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya I am happy I got 1 that is not crippled like poor Chad. Or that we got anything at all, after all the bs. but we did pay for an extreme some hopefully that is what it is.


Also mine is still not interested in food at ll just wants to sleep. Not sure if it wants to hibernate early or???


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 18, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> TeguBlake said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the people on here sometimes lol
> ...



_It's ridiculous how so true this is. 

Congrats to those who got their tegus,.. give it some time and a few sheds to see how they turn out. Alot of hatchlings don't look like much until they start to shed, pattern changes and their colors brighten. Most of the pics bobby has posted comparing the two b&w or extreme are of bigger tegus. So give it some time before believing what you read and jumping to conclusions. Post new pics and or compare them later on.

I'm sure you've seen it posted on here I don't know how many times about how quickly they change and grow. No speculations or assumptions there,.. it's a fact as you'll soon see first hand. _


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> KABIKANO said:
> 
> 
> > TeguBlake said:
> ...



She is in the process of shed I'm exited for her colors but there is one problem, she can't pic her self up with her back legs, she can push but not hold her body up... Hopefully she grows out of that when she is older.. If not ill love her just as much... Just makes me sad...


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 18, 2012)

Does she kinda just drag her belly when she tries to walk and she looks like a seal in motion?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

She can use them in a walking motion, but she has a problem climbing and holding her self up. Which is causing her to just lay in random places because she dosnt like to walk on them.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 18, 2012)

This is very sad, and makes so many questions like where are these really Bobby's babies? Why are they having these issues ours is still not eating. UGH


----------



## Teguman0301 (Oct 18, 2012)

If any of you who have gotten Tegus recently having problems with their Tegus, please know that you can always contact me and I will help! No strings attached, I just want you all to know that I am here.
Johnny
Tegu Terra 
770-646-0096


----------



## k1ngph1l (Oct 18, 2012)

Melissa said:


> This is very sad, and makes so many questions like where are these really Bobby's babies? Why are they having these issues ours is still not eating. UGH



I wouldn't be too worried thats it not eating yet. It is probably still getting acclimated. Did you try some Dubia roaches? Mine can never turn those down even after they have stopped eating ground turkey.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 19, 2012)

Just tried turkey and crickets as of now, don't have any dubias


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 19, 2012)

Teguman0301 said:


> If any of you who have gotten Tegus recently having problems with their Tegus, please know that you can always contact me and I will help! No strings attached, I just want you all to know that I am here.
> Johnny
> Tegu Terra
> 770-646-0096



Your a great guy.. I'll be giving you a call later for advice. Thanks you rock man.


----------



## rusty (Oct 19, 2012)

Melissa said:


> So after waiting and waiting our extreme has arrived. It looks to me like he is from a pretty recent clutch. Hopefully he is a he we will know eventually I guess here are a few pics he hasn't been home but maybe 20 mins in these pics.


 did you get from bobby hill? im still waiting on a normal blk n white its been 3 long months that been waiting got emal in aug said b ready to ship in 3 wks from aug 19 well still got nothing from him i will not be buying off him again EVER


----------



## Melissa (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes a few of us got our hopefully extremes this week from Bobby, Chad is suppose to have gotten a normal but it is paralyzed so ugh, havn't heard of anyone else getting a normal this week kind of odd. If I ever get another it will be from elsewhere.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my blk and wht too.my deposit was in march.last message I left him was this past monday or tuesday.haven't gotten any reply yet

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 19, 2012)

Identical to you, except I haven't tried contacting recently.


----------

